
Show HN: Editor Blending Markdown, Blocks and Wysiwyg - wim
https://papyrs.com/block-wiki-markdown-editor/
======
martinrlzd
The adaption of markdown usually ends where "non-markdown people" have to edit
markdown documents. This really changes the game!

~~~
wim
Thanks! Yeah exactly, this way it doesn't matter how a document was created,
anyone editing later can toggle at any time.

